# AR15 @academy?



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Is it worth the trip to Academy to wait in line for AR15. Any tips? as in.. has anyone here done it? Thinking about trying it. Not trying to make money off it, just want one cuz I want one. A friend came by the other day and let me check out his AR, so now I got the itch to get one. Thanks guys for any help


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! Now when you get one you gotta stand in line for ammo lol can't even buy .22 rounds any more!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mustfish said:


> Is it worth the trip to Academy to wait in line for AR15.


Depends on how badly you want one... I would expect that if you are patient, you will be able to pick one up off of 2cool or locally for a good price. The mayhem seems to be slowing down a bit.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Depends on how badly you want one... I would expect that if you are patient, you will be able to pick one up off of 2cool or locally for a good price. The mayhem seems to be slowing down a bit.


I agree. It seems to be calming down. I went to an Academy on Friday and at 6:00am there was only one guy in line. I suspect I could have hung around and picked up an AR. I really want a Sig but will need to sell a few to make room.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Depends on how badly you want one... I would expect that if you are patient, you will be able to pick one up off of 2cool or locally for a good price. The mayhem seems to be slowing down a bit.


 True, beware of the scalpers unless you don't mind overpaying!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I took the time and ordered 2 KAC Sr15-E3 Mod 1's for what they were selling for before all of this. If you want an AR just for the sake of having one then you're at the mercy of whatever Academy gets off the truck that day. I bought mine for the same price people are trying to sell their Bushmasters and CMMG for. It will probably take 6 - 8 months for them to come in but Ive waited almost 2 years to have some custom 223 and 30 cal bullets swaging dies made so 8 months isn't that bad.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Our Academy is getting four shipments per week, no one knows what will be on the shipment. Last Saturday there were 31 people in line when the 4am stockers came on duty. They get numbers and come in when it opens and it is first come first served. The 9mm ammo lasted twenty minutes, one box per customer for three calibers. Thankfully I don't need any that bad.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Why waste your time buying an AR if you can't get magazines or ammo?


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

They have magazines and ammo in stock at cabelas pretty regularly here in buda. The ammo is the more expensive grade but its there and they have had AR's in stock regularly for almost a week now


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

My advice is what prices will come down same happened 4 yaers ago


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

yesterday, collectors firearms in Houston had 3 ar's on the shelf at 2 oclock, and 3 stripped lowers in the cabinet. If that is the case I would not over pay for an ar anymore. it was fun while it lasted but I would say the days of $3000 bushmasters is over. 
walmart and academy in lake Jackson are getting in AR every shipment, I picked up a bush on Thursday for $729. plus tax, no one in line at all.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Why waste your time buying an AR if you can't get magazines or ammo?


You don't have ammo or magazines? 

BTW....
http://www.natchezss.com/Ammo.cfm?c...American Eagle® - .223 Rem. 55gr FMJ 1000/Box


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Academy had some isreali ar mags limit 1 per, hidden behind the counter. Bastards selling them for 50$ can go pack sand.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Why wait I got two Colt LE models new, Stag and Palmetto models new that my buddy has for sale through me.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Why wait you ask? Well, for one I picked up the same Stag for $150 less.... but wait! There's more! 

That base Stag you're asking $1700, right? 

Well, the on I picked up came with a Hogue grip, Troy quad rail handguard, Spec Ops 3 point sling, 200 rds of ammo, hard case, 4 mags, etc. - you get the idea plus all of the original parts came with it. I paid $150 less and it had only been fired 10 times (clearly it had not been fired as the bolt, extractor and rails didn't have a single mark). 

Why should you wait? So you don't get ripped off....


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

If one feels that they are being "ripped off" at least for now you have the right to refuse to purchase that item... If you do purchase, thats a choice you made. Nobody has forced anyone to buy anyting here unless it was you president... Get mad at him!!! Not us!!! Quit your crying.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So you say I'm crying on my legitimate reply to his "why wait" with not even the slightest whining tone yet you get all assy calling out Texas T on another thread - class act. Can see why your so popular 'round here.



> Originally Posted by *krkincannon*
> 
> You have a bunch of shot up p.o.s's posted up for way too much for your "buddy"... Yeah right. Whose hidding now??? Man up and say they are yours!!!


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> So you say I'm crying on my legitimate reply to his "why wait" with not even the slightest whining tone yet you get all assy calling out Texas T on another thread - class act. Can see why your so popular 'round here.


Called him out because of his post to me about "try to justify it all you want" im not trying to justify anything. I love how everyone is posting for a "friend"...
If you dont like the price simply dont buy. Dont know what the big is.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

krkincannon said:


> .... Dont know what the big is.


Yes, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, that's pretty obvious.


Dont buy it if you dont want it. Doesnt take a genius to figure that out!!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Why wait I got two Colt LE models new, Stag and Palmetto models new that my buddy has for sale through me.


FYI, I don't set the price for any of my buddies, they set their own prices based on what they paid and what they want to make back. In this case he was making $50 to $75 depending on model. He only asked me to put them through my books, for his protection.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Texas T said:


> FYI, I don't set the price for any of my buddies, they set their own prices based on what they paid and what they want to make back. In this case he was making $50 to $75 depending on model. He only asked me to put them through my books, for his protection.


Well my wife set the prices for me and thats all i made too from what i paid for them.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I just don't understand the hipe of the ARs . They aren't designed with the hunter in mind. They are designed to wound therfore the acuracy is questionable at best . I see posts where they shooter is all happy about getting 3 hogs out os a sounder "and only fired 20 rounds " With the price and availability of ammo wouldn't it be smarter to buy a nice accurate rifle. for what you're paying for this Black Rifle , couldn't you get a 500yard tack driver ? I've hunted with numerous guys with ARs and more than any other gun they are the most problematic "hunting rifles" I've ever seen. You don't have to have an AR just so you can have a light or N.V. and if you've got a shooter you don't need to carry 30 rounds.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

krkincannon said:


> Well my wife set the prices for me and thats all i made too from what i paid for them.


.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Texas T said:


> .


Well ****!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

krkincannon said:


> Well ****!


Did you say anything sensible and mature???


> This message is hidden because *krkincannon* is on your ignore list.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure did!!! 5tfu!!!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

So was he really banned?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep...


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha, serves him right


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Ha, serves him right


Yup! Happy Presidents Day


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> So was he really banned?





Fordzilla06 said:


> Ha, serves him right


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh --- not nice to talk about the dearly departed:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

just stopped by Academy (one of them here in San Antonio) they do have some semi-autos in stock. The much sought after Ruger 10/22's are available (or were) at an Academy on 1604 (but I'd call first). I did pick up 500 rounds of Winchester Super X 22 Lr Copper Plated hollow points for 8.00 per 100. so ammo is coming back. Saw a lot of 270, 7mm-08, 260, 30-06 and 223 ammo as well. Just thought I'd pass that along


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

RogerB said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh --- not nice to talk about the dearly departed:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


Oops, sorry!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Oops, sorry!


I'm not the mod for this page - just passing along what all of us have learned at one time or another.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My buddy in NC just picked up a Bushmaster M4gery at walmart. Of course, he doesn't have any ammo for it.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Bass Pro Shop in pearland had a really sweet ar15, chrome barrel, magpul stock, big rails, the works, only $2000 which is msrp.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

pelochas said:


> Bass Pro Shop in pearland had a really sweet ar15, chrome barrel, magpul stock, big rails, the works, only $2000 which is msrp.


Sure that wasn't an AR10 - .308?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Carter's Country in Pasadena had a S&W with adj. stock and sights and quadrail for $1449 this afternoon.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

glenbo said:


> Carter's Country in Pasadena had a S&W with adj. stock and sights and quadrail for $1449 this afternoon.


if that's a Smith & Wesson MP-Tactical with FULL RAILS and battlesights that's an OK deal...still $150 high from what I believe to be MSRP...

.the magpul s**t they went with sux imo....

the Troy IRON battlesights they originally had are the shizzle...


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Carter's still had the S&W when we left since I'm not a fan, and the SIG I have on order from The Arms Room is cheaper and much better weapon, in my lowly opinion, worth waiting for.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

glenbo said:


> Carter's still had the S&W when we left since I'm not a fan, and the SIG I have on order from The Arms Room is cheaper and much better weapon, in my lowly opinion, worth waiting for.


Cheaper ? Good for u. Never been there and decided to take my wife out to shoot her gun. 
By comparison to Marksman in south houston, one lane, no limit, $8, glasses and ear protection are free loaners. 
Arms room,1 lane, 1 hour, 2 glasses,2 disposable ear plugs now yours you bought them, $38 freaking dollars, boom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've never been there to shoot except for requal, I was only talking about purchase. Every single other gun I've bought there has been way under MSRP, all they want for the SIG is MSRP. To each his own.


----------

